# Door pocket



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ran across this cute little project over at Moose B Stitchin:
PRAIRIE POINT POUCHES 1

Whipped one up this morning.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice!! I always like seeing your latest creations. You pick such pretty fabric.

I have a door pocket pattern, too, but it is much different than yours. Mine is shaped more like a waffle ice cream cone. Large at the top, down to a narrow point at the bottom. Have them hanging everywhere!! Made several for my mom-in-law, as she lives in a small travel trailer and she just loves them.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'd love to see one of yours Billie! I'd like to find a pattern that isn't done via the hoop, I'd much rather just sew it.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

That's so cute. Will you put anything into it?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks yes I will, just don't know what yet .


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

I've never seen anything like it. Such a cute idea.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Pretty! I need one of those fabric organizers you slip between the mattress and boxsprings, to hold reading glasses, eye drops, hand cream, book.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls. Elocn, I'm glad you said that... I need one for the sofa! Maybe I'll work on one of those.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is adorable! I love you fabric too.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I make some of these w/jean pockets but yours gives me some new ideas to add to those jean pockets.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

CJ said:


> I'd love to see one of yours Billie! I'd like to find a pattern that isn't done via the hoop, I'd much rather just sew it.


My pattern is by Lazy Girl Designs. In the products section it is listed under 'goodies' and is called "A-Door-Ables". 

(Having lots of computer issues so trying to post a picture isn't working, I did good to get this on here, just waiting for it to totally crash!!)


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

OK, I'll ask, and spare the rest of you the embarrassment.

Just what does one put in a door pocket?

(It's very cute, BTW, CJ.)


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Chixarecute said:


> OK, I'll ask, and spare the rest of you the embarrassment.
> 
> Just what does one put in a door pocket?
> 
> (It's very cute, BTW, CJ.)


Was wondering that myself!! :shrug:


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

The problem with pouches like those in my place, is that all kinds of things end up in them and then I can't find where they went LOL
It is a cute idea and the fabric is very nice. HMM maybe something quick and sell-able at an art market..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Billie, I was looking at the Lazy Girl pattern, so pretty!

As for what to put in these... color me clueless. LOL. I just needed to do some sewing without investing much time, cuz I haven't any to spare right now. I was actually going to make more checkbook covers, but couldn't find my pattern.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, as for what to put in them......I sewed across the bottom of mine to close the point and I have several small sizes of scissors in them. Small 6" rulers. Small flashlight. The ones I made for my MIL, she puts pens/pencils in them, keys, really anything kinda small that might get lost in her travel trailer. They do not have to be hung on a door knob. Some of mine are on nails on the wall.

Have also seen dried/silk flowers in them for decoration. One year I thought about making some for the neighbors to be hung on their front doors for May Day as a surprise. Ran out of time and now my neighbors are too far away!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

These remind me of the baskets of wildflowers we would hang on the front door knob to surprise our mom on May Day. There something to do with with ringing the bell and running away - sort of the flip side to Halloween I always felt. A little posie would be easy to put in these - a nice neighbor gesture too. 

A sheaf of lavender, mint, or rosemary could make a closet pomador. Or a foldover flap for potpourri. It's nice and tailored so it wouldn't hang up the door from closing (yeah, I thought a couple of clove-studded oranges on ribbon hung from the doorknob would be a good idea - boleros anyone?)


----------

